# Astronauts Photograph Volcanic Eruption From Orbit.



## Josiah (Jun 24, 2009)

I thought this was kind of neat.



> A chance recording by astronauts on the International Space Station has captured the moment a volcano explosively erupted, sending massive shockwaves through the atmosphere.
> Sarychev Peak, one of the most active volcanoes in the world, had been sitting quietly in the Kuril Island chain near Japan for 20 years, when it suddenly sprang to life on June 12.
> Fortuitously, the International Space Station was flying overhead at the time, and managed to capture this spectacular image of the ash-cloud tearing through the atmosphere, sending clouds scattering in its wake in a perfect circle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montanablue (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow.... Thanks for posting!


----------



## Theognome (Jun 24, 2009)

Uberkewl!

Theognome


----------



## Claudiu (Jun 24, 2009)

That looks very cool, thanks for posting


----------



## Berean (Jun 24, 2009)

Neat photos. Thanks. Sort of a God's-eye view.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 24, 2009)

Most impressive!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 25, 2009)

uberkewl!


----------



## ExGentibus (Jun 25, 2009)

Impressive pictures!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 25, 2009)

Impressive. And, it has a good bit of evidence included in it that explains the rapid freezing of large animals that we still find entombed in ice and the ice age itself. Think 'fountains of the deep'.


----------

